# is 2 and a half days fast when hanging buds to dry?



## phenix white (Mar 13, 2011)

well i just tested it a smallbud a lil airy but it was hangin in dark closet no fan! and i checked it just now the stem bended snaped a alil but was still a alil wet..i tested sum out it had a dank like aroma and a welchs grape aroma very very musk lighty. but it still had that nasty hay green taste. butit was ok high a lil on the wanna keep smoking side. but a decent high.it was a small under devolped bud to the bottom ones. ok so i was wondering why it dryed so fast Humidity is 30 at most in there,...where i live is dry desert. what do i do to better my dry before cureing?


----------



## meowth (Mar 14, 2011)

That is very low humidity. The 2 1/2 days if perfecty fine. Just get them in jars, and open as needed to keep from getting moldy. Air dry a single layer of buds if really wet after they've been in the jars. I even used a cereal bowl for a few hours, then back in the jars. Keep in the darkest possible location.


----------



## Oldreefer (Mar 14, 2011)

meowth said:


> That is very low humidity. The 2 1/2 days if perfecty fine. Just get them in jars, and open as needed to keep from getting moldy. Air dry a single layer of buds if really wet after they've been in the jars. I even used a cereal bowl for a few hours, then back in the jars. Keep in the darkest possible location.


Very bad advice.......2 1/2 days is "perfectly" fine....wow how wrong......wet herb is gonna be just as you've already stated.....damp weed doesn't cure, it molds....then you can watch it burn in a bonfire, just don't smoke it.......


----------



## phenix white (Mar 14, 2011)

well please advice me sir!? so 2 1/2 days i know is to fast..so what should i do? and how should i do it???


Oldreefer said:


> Very bad advice.......2 1/2 days is "perfectly" fine....wow how wrong......wet herb is gonna be just as you've already stated.....damp weed doesn't cure, it molds....then you can watch it burn in a bonfire, just don't smoke it.......


----------



## BOOGS (Mar 14, 2011)

dry till the outside of the bud is crispy but the stem bends but doesnt snap, keep a small fan circulating air in the dry area, once they are crispy on the outside throw them in jars and open as need try like a 18 hours in the jar then 2 open then 16 hours in the jar then 2 open so on.....its alot easier than you guys are making it on this website everyone has their own way you just need to test and find out what works BEST for YOU!!!


----------



## meowth (Mar 14, 2011)

Oldreefer said:


> Very bad advice.......2 1/2 days is "perfectly" fine....wow how wrong......wet herb is gonna be just as you've already stated.....damp weed doesn't cure, it molds....then you can watch it burn in a bonfire, just don't smoke it.......


Wow yourself. You obviously don't dry in a low humidity environment. I have, and the "hang drying" part takes 2-3 days. Then I start with the jars. You keep a close eye on it, and if you have to, you dry them back out of the jars for a few hours. This is from MY ACTUAL EXPERIENCE. I am not making it up out of thin air. The common drying times DO NOT apply in a low humidity zone of 30% or under.


----------



## meowth (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree with Boogs too. "dry till the outside of the bud is crispy but the stem bends but doesnt snap" is my 2-3 days hanging time.


----------



## phenix white (Mar 14, 2011)

ok i dryed 2 days and a half a day..ok, now i bended the stem in diffrent parts it snaping sound but didnt snap clean dry into ,ok so do i need to somehow extend my drying in the closet time? put wet towels in there what?


----------



## phenix white (Mar 14, 2011)

also if the stem is drying faster then thu bud? well what if thats the case?..i didnt see anyreason to put a fan in there .its drying fast!


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 14, 2011)

phenix white said:


> well i just tested it a smallbud a lil airy but it was hangin in dark closet no fan! and i checked it just now the stem bended snaped a alil but was still a alil wet..i tested sum out it had a dank like aroma and a welchs grape aroma very very musk lighty. but it still had that nasty hay green taste. butit was ok high a lil on the wanna keep smoking side. but a decent high.it was a small under devolped bud to the bottom ones. ok so i was wondering why it dryed so fast Humidity is 30 at most in there,...where i live is dry desert. what do i do to better my dry before cureing?


of course its still got the nasty green taste bro.. its still got a good amount of chlorophyll (the chemical responsible for giving your buds/leafs/fan leafs their green color.. as well as giving the buds their 'hay' taste and smell.) That's why experienced growers such as myself keep expressing how important it is.. to do a nice slow dry.. *and *then *cure.*

Both the drying and the curing process.. they both are responsible for slowly evaporating the moisture in the product. During the evaporation, the moisture that is evaporating.. is also taking certain amounts of chlorophyll with it.. and eventually (after a nice slow dry and cure) will eventually take all of the chlorophyll out. This process is the reason a good slow dried and cured product will lose its green color.. and become more of a grayish, sometimes silverish hue color (some strains may be darker/lighter than others) 

peace.


----------



## phenix white (Mar 14, 2011)

i knw man i know i only dried like a gram that way.. but i hung it in the closet in dark without a fan and it dryed to where the stem was snaping in 2 an half days! NOW! bigger fish bro! i harvested my crop just now got done!now i wanna dry it slow and right like you said..So how do i keep it from drying to fast when its hanging to dry?


cannabisguru said:


> of course its still got the nasty green taste bro.. its still got a good amount of chlorophyll (the chemical responsible for giving your buds/leafs/fan leafs their green color.. as well as giving the buds their 'hay' taste and smell.) That's why experienced growers such as myself keep expressing how important it is.. to do a nice slow dry.. *and *then *cure.*
> 
> Both the drying and the curing process.. they both are responsible for slowly evaporating the moisture in the product. During the evaporation, the moisture that is evaporating.. is also taking certain amounts of chlorophyll with it.. and eventually (after a nice slow dry and cure) will eventually take all of the chlorophyll out. This process is the reason a good slow dried and cured product will lose its green color.. and become more of a grayish, sometimes silverish hue color (some strains may be darker/lighter than others)
> 
> peace.


----------



## Drake S (Mar 14, 2011)

Howdy - I'm very new to this as well, but if you're looking at slowing down the drying process, I would put a nice open shallow pan of water in front of a small circulating fan and\or hang up a damp towel or two. I would only suggest doing this if you have a fan and something to read the humidity. The humidity in my closet was ranging from 30-35%, so I hung a damp towel up and it raises it to 40-45%.

I would only suggest this if you have both the fan and a humidity sensor of some type. I would like to hear what other's think about this, but it seems like a pretty straight forward effective way at bumping the humidity up a bit.


----------



## phenix white (Mar 14, 2011)

yea i was thinking the same thing! i worry bout souring or mold


----------



## GoFish104 (Mar 14, 2011)

"where i live is dry desert. what do i do to better my dry before cureing? " OK here's something I can relate to. I run a small humidifier whenever I have anything hanging & NO other fans. Usually have my plant in a jar in 48 hrs or less & even then does not need much burping. But it does seem to still properly cure in the jar. Seems as long as I don't let dry to much turns out well. Peace Jack


----------



## Serapis (Mar 14, 2011)

While there are variables that make it difficult to control the drying time, we can easily control the cure time. I never dry for more than three days. Doing so is counter-productive to a good cure. After 3 days, I jar them, each half gallon jar contains buds still on the stems, and a hygrometer. I don't leave much airspace at the top, and that is for a reason. The buds are in varying shapes and sizes and in order to get a controlled cure, we have to sweat the buds once to get everything even. We do that by jarring up the goods after 3 days dry time, whether all the buds feel dry or not. I leave the jars closed up tight for about 3-4 hours, and then I place them in my collapsible net dryer for just 10-12 hours. In this short time, the outsides will crisp up again, quickly. Don't waste too much time getting them back into the jars. At this point, the hygrometers should be reading just under 70% humidity.. and holding steady. If one goes over 70%, empty that jar onto some newspaper and let it sit out for 6 hours and then jar it back up for 6 hours. Eventually, it should drop below 70% and stay there.

Now is the time to sweat it out, slowly. Once we get the weed down below 70%, we have greatly reduced the chance of mold or mildew and can begin the slow, drawn out cure to improve flavor, THC levels and allow the terpenoid oils to develop that wonderful aroma that drives us all wild with passion. I allow my jars to breathe for about 15 minutes a day, twice a day, as long as the RH is below 70% but above 65%. My goal now is to take about 3-4 days to get my weed to 65% relative humidity when jarred. At 65%, the chance for mold is almost non-existent, and we can start to skip a day between burping the jars. At 65 - 60%, I burp for about 2-3 minutes, once every other day. 

When you get to 60% RH in the jars, you are nearing long term storage ability. The goal now is to take your time getting the RH to 55%. At 55%, we want to stop burping the jars and consider a longer term storage that is cool and dark. At the 60% - 55% range, i burp once a week, for maybe 5 minutes. Now I never neglect to check the jars several times a day for mold at first, even when I am not burping. I also cut the buds from the stem after the RH is steady and just below 70% and re-jar, leaving about 20% air space at the top. I also gently shake the jars to move the bud around, and use a chop stick if I have to to break up clingers. 

This is how I do it. I learned this method, right here on RIU. It is a simple to follow recipe that takes all the BS out of drying and curing. It doesn't matter if you have a high humidity or a low one, everyone can do this. Regardless of how the bud feels at 3 days of hanging, pull it and jar it. As long as you have hygrometers, you won't fail.... the ones pictured below were only $4 on eBay. Some may wish to spend more for a more reliable one, but these can be adjusted from the back to match your trusted analog or digital meter as well. Every new grower should use these until they have mastered curing. even some masters, including those working in tobacco, still use them.


----------



## Drake S (Mar 14, 2011)

Serapis - Thank you very much for the post! +Rep


----------



## meowth (Mar 14, 2011)

Drying and curing are the SAME THING. I am in a low humidity zone and I can tell you. All you have to do is jar it now, put it in the dark, and go check it till it dry's completely. You check less as time goes by. Unjar and spread out as needed till dry enough to put back in the jar. Rinse and repeat. 7-14 days, it's dry. It doesn't matter how you dry it as long as it is evenly done.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 15, 2011)

You aren't going to find many people here to agree with you.... There is a huge difference between 7-14 day dried weed and a weed that has been properly cured for months. I really don't see this as a matter of debate. You are either curing the weed and properly aging it, just as they do tobacco for a finer, smoother smoke. Go ahead and cough, smoking your chlorophyll... some people like the taste I guess. 

But once again, drying and curing are not the same thing. If you have your shit hanging or laid out, it is drying. Once you store it in a curing shed, a paper bag, a jar, anything that slows down the drying process, you are then curing. Take it for what it's worth... You basically said the same thing I laid out, only you left out actual details and the hygrometer. lol



meowth said:


> Drying and curing are the SAME THING. I am in a low humidity zone and I can tell you. All you have to do is jar it now, put it in the dark, and go check it till it dry's completely. You check less as time goes by. Unjar and spread out as needed till dry enough to put back in the jar. Rinse and repeat. 7-14 days, it's dry. It doesn't matter how you dry it as long as it is evenly done.


----------



## meowth (Mar 15, 2011)

Serapis said:


> You aren't going to find many people here to agree with you.... There is a huge difference between 7-14 day dried weed and a weed that has been properly cured for months. I really don't see this as a matter of debate. You are either curing the weed and properly aging it, just as they do tobacco for a finer, smoother smoke. Go ahead and cough, smoking your chlorophyll... some people like the taste I guess.
> 
> But once again, drying and curing are not the same thing. If you have your shit hanging or laid out, it is drying. Once you store it in a curing shed, a paper bag, a jar, anything that slows down the drying process, you are then curing. Take it for what it's worth... You basically said the same thing I laid out, only you left out actual details and the hygrometer. lol


You START smoking it at 7-14 days. Yes, I do recommend smoking your harvest for months. Isn't that the point? Why so complicated? You dry it out slowly and smoke it slowly. It lasts for months. There you go.


----------



## Serapis (Mar 15, 2011)

What are you on about? LOL.... 

Welcome to RIU my friend...

View attachment 1494628



meowth said:


> You START smoking it at 7-14 days. Yes, I do recommend smoking your harvest for months. Isn't that the point? Why so complicated? You dry it out slowly and smoke it slowly. It lasts for months. There you go.


----------



## meowth (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm talking about whatever. Isn't that why we're here?


----------



## dkik06 (Mar 15, 2011)

So I harvest my plant yesterday. Today, it is crispy on the outside, and the stem doesn't break. But it's only been one day. Due to some unforeseen circumstances, the last watering for my plant was 6 days before I cut her down. She was 14 weeks old. Can I cure now, or should I wait?


----------



## irieie (Mar 16, 2011)

i dry in low humidity as well. in order to slow down the dry, when most of the chlorophyll leaves the buds, i sometimes throw my drying buds into a brown paper bag or a shallow cardboard box. i have found that cardboard helps to regulate the humidity at just the right level. ime a longer cure is necessary to get rid of the green smell. if you dry too fast your buds may develop a hay smell/taste which is undesirable at best.


----------



## phenix white (Mar 16, 2011)

great responses..im at day 3 of hang dry, the outsides of the buds are felling dryr than the rest but not dry dry


----------



## bongwater830 (Mar 14, 2013)

Outstanding post. Thanks!  Bongwater


----------



## prosperian (Mar 15, 2013)

Serapis- thanks for laying it out there, again. Drying and curing is such an important step in the process. 

So many posts of bad information when all you have to do is what you have clearly defined above. I'm on day 6 of burping on a 12 hour schedule. Humidity is stabilizing and approaching 64%. It's so easy, plug a reminder on your phone or computer calendar to pop and close lids. Drop some hydrometers in the jars.


----------



## shrigpiece (Mar 15, 2013)

Looking good in those jars mate


----------

